# Ponta Grossa-PR a Princesa dos Campos.



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Passei uns dias em Ponta Grossa depois de muitos anos, e aproveitei por onde fui passando registrando ângulos que acho que mereceria um thread exclusivo. A maioria das fotos são da região Central e Vila Estrela, descatando a região do "Centro Histórico", igrejas, logradouros e largas avenidas como Vicente Machado e Balduíno Taques. Todas as fotos tirei do meu celular.


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## SERVUSBR (Dec 4, 2016)

Parabéns pelo thread. Belas fotos. Faz muito tempo que não passo por Ponta Grossa. Está cada vez mais pujante e moderna.


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

SERVUSBR said:


> Parabéns pelo thread. Belas fotos. Faz muito tempo que não passo por Ponta Grossa. Está cada vez mais pujante e moderna.


Pois é, também achei que Ponta Grossa está evoluindo bem, com aterramento das fiações aéreas, bastante novos prédios, etc. Aliás Ponta Grossa-PR é uma cidade histórica, merece crescer.


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Grande PG, a cidade passa por um boom vertical na última década, por anos foi aquele mesmo skilyne, agora se transformou e grande edifícios mudam a paisagem, só conheço pela rodovia e se percebe o grande crescimento que vive a cidade, parabéns pelo thread, muito bom,


----------



## missioneiro (Sep 18, 2008)

Interessante, belo patrimonio historico, obrigado por compartilhar!


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Obrigado Sidnei e Missioneiro.


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

É uma bela cidade! Destoa bastante do perfil típico das cidades do interior paranaense.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Fazia muito tempo que PG não aparecia por aqui!
Gostei do calçadão e de alguns prédios da cidade


----------



## Pé Vermelho (May 31, 2006)

Belas imagens de Ponta Grossa! 

Muito bom vê-la tão pujante nesses últimos anos... Tomara que continue assim!


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Mais uma bela e grande do interior paranaense!..


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Kehrwald said:


> É uma bela cidade! Destoa bastante do perfil típico das cidades do interior paranaense.


Sim destoa bastante. Eu acho Ponta Grossa muito parecida com Curitiba na arquitetura, estilo das vias, costumes da população, gastronomia, sotaque e até mesmo nas características físicas, grande maioria descendentes de colonos poloneses, russos e ucranianos.


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Obrigado a todos que gostaram das fotos.


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

PG agora construindo grandes edifícios, tá ficando com o skyline sensacional;


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Sidnei ldn said:


> PG agora construindo grandes edifícios, tá ficando com o skyline sensacional;


Verdade Sidnei, a cidade está com o skyline bem diferente do passado. Detalhe que a cidade está aterrando as fiações aéreas. Olha que lindo sem aqueles fios e postes horríveis.


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Douglas Alberto said:


> Sim destoa bastante. Eu acho Ponta Grossa muito parecida com Curitiba na arquitetura, estilo das vias, costumes da população, gastronomia, sotaque e até mesmo nas características físicas, grande maioria descendentes de colonos poloneses, russos e ucranianos.


Sim, eu notei isso pelas imagens e percorrendo ela no GS|V. Talvez Ponta Grossa seja até "mais curitibana que Curitiba" pois não diluiu tanto suas características com a migração.


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Acho forte dizer que Ponta Grossa é bonita, mas eu sou apaixonado pela história da cidade e sua arquitetura variada. Agora tá com dinheiro no bolso, se industrializando em um ritmo alucinante, a nova prefeita vai ter a faca e o queijo na mão pra fazer uma revolução urbana. oremos!


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Kehrwald said:


> Sim, eu notei isso pelas imagens e percorrendo ela no GS|V. Talvez Ponta Grossa seja até "mais curitibana que Curitiba" pois não diluiu tanto suas características com a migração.


Pode crê.... Curitiba perdeu mesmo suas características por conta da forte migração de famílias vindo de outras regiões do país. Ponta Grossa ainda é bem conservadora nos costumes e tradições. Acho ruim quando as cidades perdem sua identidade. Torcemos que Ponta Grossa não perca isso.


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Si


Pietrin said:


> Acho forte dizer que Ponta Grossa é bonita, mas eu sou apaixonado pela história da cidade e sua arquitetura variada. Agora tá com dinheiro no bolso, se industrializando em um ritmo alucinante, a nova prefeita vai ter a faca e o queijo na mão pra fazer uma revolução urbana. oremos!


Sim Ponta Grossa é uma grande potência industrial além de bem histórica, já até ilustrou as telas de Debret. Acho bacana a cidade estar aterrando suas fiações aéreas, acho que é a que mais está desenvolvida neste quesito em todo Paraná.


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Belo interior neo-gótico da famosa Igreja dos Polacos, no antigo Largo de São José ou Largo dos Polacos, no Centro de Ponta Grossa.


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

Grande e próspera PG, potencia industrial do interior paranaense. Felicidades aos Pontagrosenses.


----------



## GlauberVaz (Mar 1, 2016)

As fotos estão fantásticas, Douglas! Realmente quando as fotos são tiradas no nível do chão, nos dão uma sensação de imersão na realidade do cotidiano da cidade, mostrando-nos detalhes que não percebemos em uma foto panorâmica. Você foi muito feliz na escolha dos ângulos! Meus parabéns! 👏 👏 👏 👏 👏 👏 👏 👏👏👏 😍😍😍


----------



## gabrescot (Oct 5, 2014)

A boa e velha cidade de Ponta Grossa que grande parte do Paraná já ouviu falar, mas nunca visitou (ou só passou por estar indo para Curitiba). Bonita? Depende dos olhos de quem vê, se formos ver a riqueza arquitetônica, Ponta Grossa é um paraíso de linda. Mas infelizmente no urbanismo ela peca, o que está mudando drasticamente de acordo com a economia industrial da cidade que está crescendo desordenadamente. Eu também exalto a diversidade arquitetônica dos edifícios, é uma cidade que, diferente das do Norte Novo, você vai encontrar tanto uma gama enorme de edifícios altos e modernos de 2020-21, mas também verá edifícios de TODO o século XX. E o mais impressionante, você irá encontrar construções do final do século XIX pela cidade se seguir os guias. Além da parte urbana, estamos muito bem feitos na ambiental, temos muitas belezas naturais e muito bem investidas, realmente um atrativo meio "desconhecido" para os paranaenses, principalmente para quem é do Norte, ou da RMC de Curitiba, mas que vale muito conhecer, se você quer saber a história de PG e do próprio PR não precisa nem olhar nos edifícios dos anos 20, é só olhar nas calçadas e "muros" pela cidade.
O que eu mais gosto de sentir em PG é a urbe que ela é, a bagunça, uma cidade histórica e meio ambígua com sua modernidade por outro lado. Você olha pela janela de um prédio e não vai ver aquele amontoado de edifícios esquisitos de 2002 por aí, você vai ver várias casinhas do século XX misturadas com edifícios diferentões, vai ver ruas estreitas, grafite nos muros, dá uma real impressão que você está no Centro de alguma cidade muito grande, principalmente pelo fato de ser uma cidade muito movimentada e ter também muita cena cultural. Uma análise de PG pelas minhas vivências. EU, prefiro morar em cidades tipo PG, não acho que gostaria de viver em cidades planejadas, acho que não vejo "graça" nisso...


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

GlauberVaz said:


> As fotos estão fantásticas, Douglas! Realmente quando as fotos são tiradas no nível do chão, nos dão uma sensação de imersão na realidade do cotidiano da cidade, mostrando-nos detalhes que não percebemos em uma foto panorâmica. Você foi muito feliz na escolha dos ângulos! Meus parabéns! 👏 👏 👏 👏 👏 👏 👏 👏👏👏 😍😍😍


Obrigado Glauber... que bom que gostou dos ângulos das fotografias .


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

gabrescot said:


> A boa e velha cidade de Ponta Grossa que grande parte do Paraná já ouviu falar, mas nunca visitou (ou só passou por estar indo para Curitiba). Bonita? Depende dos olhos de quem vê, se formos ver a riqueza arquitetônica, Ponta Grossa é um paraíso de linda. Mas infelizmente no urbanismo ela peca, o que está mudando drasticamente de acordo com a economia industrial da cidade que está crescendo desordenadamente. Eu também exalto a diversidade arquitetônica dos edifícios, é uma cidade que, diferente das do Norte Novo, você vai encontrar tanto uma gama enorme de edifícios altos e modernos de 2020-21, mas também verá edifícios de TODO o século XX. E o mais impressionante, você irá encontrar construções do final do século XIX pela cidade se seguir os guias. Além da parte urbana, estamos muito bem feitos na ambiental, temos muitas belezas naturais e muito bem investidas, realmente um atrativo meio "desconhecido" para os paranaenses, principalmente para quem é do Norte, ou da RMC de Curitiba, mas que vale muito conhecer, se você quer saber a história de PG e do próprio PR não precisa nem olhar nos edifícios dos anos 20, é só olhar nas calçadas e "muros" pela cidade.
> O que eu mais gosto de sentir em PG é a urbe que ela é, a bagunça, uma cidade histórica e meio ambígua com sua modernidade por outro lado. Você olha pela janela de um prédio e não vai ver aquele amontoado de edifícios esquisitos de 2002 por aí, você vai ver várias casinhas do século XX misturadas com edifícios diferentões, vai ver ruas estreitas, grafite nos muros, dá uma real impressão que você está no Centro de alguma cidade muito grande, principalmente pelo fato de ser uma cidade muito movimentada e ter também muita cena cultural. Uma análise de PG pelas minhas vivências. EU, prefiro morar em cidades tipo PG, não acho que gostaria de viver em cidades planejadas, acho que não vejo "graça" nisso...


Que linda suas considerações sobre Ponta Grossa. Também acho que a cidade tem uma pegada de cidade grande, principalmente no Centro.


----------



## MadeinPG (Aug 20, 2019)

Ótimo saber que tem pessoas como vc para mostrar nossa cidade 
para o Brasil e para o mundo.
Belos ângulos retratando uma PG que sempre tem algo a mais para mostrar.


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

MadeinPG said:


> Ótimo saber que tem pessoas como vc para mostrar nossa cidade
> para o Brasil e para o mundo.
> Belos ângulos retratando uma PG que sempre tem algo a mais para mostrar.


Obrigado Madein....


----------

